# Seiko 6105 dive watches



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

If you're into vintage Seiko divers, then you can't go far wrong with one of these. Built like tanks and ultra-reliable. This one, from 1974, was serviced by Roy some time ago, and has been running well ever since. Wore it today for the first time in a while, and it still makes me smile







Any other 6105 owners here ?

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...143&w=600&h=538

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...248&w=600&h=450

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> This one, from 1974, was serviced by Roy some time ago,* and has been running well ever since*.


Well there's a rarity.









They are great watches Foggy, the 6105 is one of my favorites. The first picture is an Omega though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a 6105 also. I love it. I think it's the first watch I bought off Ebay, so I blame it for my descent into watch madness! Unfortunately it needs a service so rarely gets worn. It loses time I think, it's been that long since I wore it I can't remember! However I've just dug it out of its box, given it a couple of shakes and it's started straight away so there can't be too much wrong with it can there? Mine has the engraving "B.Davenport, 1977" on the back of it. This ties in well with the December 1976 serial number. The case, dial, bezel and hands are in pretty good condition, but the second hand doesn't have its little red bit anymore and a new hand would look out of place. It's one of the watches I will never sell.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Oops, sorry, those bloody Omega's get everywhere









I'll try again

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...242&w=600&h=450

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...245&w=600&h=450

Cheers

Foggy


----------

